# '57 or '58 Huffy Fury



## squaredog (May 13, 2010)

I am restoring a 57 or 58 Huffy Fury from just a frame.  It was my father's bike growing up and most of the parts on it are not original or just completely gone.  Can some of you folks post some pics of some original Fury's or maybe point me in the direction to find some pics?  I have been able to find an old advertisement in black and white from Time magazine but can't really tell a whole lot about it.

Any pics would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## partsguy (May 13, 2010)

Post some pics of the bike YOU have and then post a serial number.


----------



## squaredog (May 14, 2010)

*images*

here are some pics of it. 

bike1.jpg is the bike right now with all the non-original parts removed.

bike_col.jpg is the bike when i first got it, on the right of that pic you can see the original red color and white stripe.  

bike2.jpg is the huffy badge on the front.  i dont' believe spray painted orange was the original color! 

I plan on sandblasting the frame and would like to paint it back it the oem color (red) if anyone would happen to know a paint code for that.

The serial number is 1H826755.  I emailed back and forth with a customer service rep at Huffy and they seem to be pretty confident that it is a '57 or '58 because of the twin action frame and painted fenders.  From what i gather that style huffy badge was used during the '50s and the new style was adapted early 60.


----------



## Beaverdam (May 17, 2010)

squaredog said:


> ...  i dont' believe spray painted orange was the original color!
> 
> ....



The headbadge on my '57 Rollfast had some silver spraypaint on it, but it cleaned up with lighter fluid (naptha). Not all paint will be removed by naptha (the original lettering wasn't) but it's worth a try.


----------



## squaredog (May 17, 2010)

i have a friend with a sand blaster i will probably use when i get ready to do it.  Just don't know about the pop rivets holding the badge on.  All the ones i know of would end up leaving a hole in the center of the rivet.  Anyone know how they do from from huffy?  specialized tool no doubt.


----------

